# Whizzer Collection for sale on Craig’s



## Connor (Aug 11, 2018)

Saw this and thought it was something worth sharing...
-Connor

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/mcy/d/whizzer-collection-pacemake/6665443639.html


----------



## bike (Aug 11, 2018)

Do your homework...


----------



## Connor (Aug 11, 2018)

bike said:


> Do your homework...




It’s definitely overpriced, just thought it was kinda cool


----------

